# The Life And Death Of Tower Records



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2015)

http://www.npr.org/sections/thereco...the-life-and-death-of-tower-records-revisited


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah but the upside was albums became so cheap I had 3 rooms covered with albums as Wallpaper.
Even found a histarical album by David McCallum aka Ilya Kuriakin aka Man From Uncle.
Also stsrted collecting 8 tracks and still have 400 plus.

Recently had a big bonfire celebrating the Harvest.
Young folks old folks..eveybody was thrilled to dig through them and got excited jamming one into my Jenson 8 track with car battery adapter.

Johnny Cash and Grand Funk still are big favorites.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2015)

Sorry.....yes great documentary and NPR is always doing noble things.
I miss Tower and Peaches.
As kids we often got to get autographs from our idols and hear impromptu concerts.

Once had Trapeze play in a room no bigger than a patio....

Got a black cloud follwing me.
It was just me and 3 friends.
Too cool.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Oct 21, 2015)

What a coincidence that you brought this up.

Just last week I was in West Hollywood. On Monday, there was just a building under construction. On Tuesday, there was a partial Tower Records banner. On Wednesday, the Tower Records banner wrapped the building and I took this photo:







Yep. That fence isn't there because they're tearing it down. Gibson is renewing it.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tower-records-gibson-20141111-story.html


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 21, 2015)

God bless Gibson.
Thats great news. Never figured they think about saving such a great memory.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Oct 21, 2015)

I believe that once in business, they will specialize in Opcode products. <ducks!>

And if you venture into the alleyway behind the building, there's guy selling license-free copies of GigaStudio 5...


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 22, 2015)

Opcode MIDI was the tightest internal sync compared to DAWs we use.
Gigastudio 5 would be awesome if it converted native.
I could run 48 channels of MIDI on it with my antique WaMi Rack.
ASIO ....well maybe if they optimise SSE4+ in the current decade.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 24, 2015)

I used to stay at the Riot at the Hyatt on Sunset. Near Tower, near Spago, great decadent times. Coincidentally, I also lived on the same block as Tower in Noho, NYC for 20 years. Great jazz section, movie scores, etc. Progress sometimes sucks.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

Well our kids make more music than our generation.
They have the ability to make mock ups or full arrangements too.
They have more variety of music requiring no classical training to create.
But we had more money and all the babes.
Spago is over rated.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

Maybe a Mexican billionaire will buy it and have guys like Luis Migel play out front.
Ranchero music has replaced rock.
Until you hear the vocals you think your at an Oktoberfest....


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 24, 2015)

yes, that was a great store in Soho. I could walk in there and make up the name of a record, (T Lavitz And the Bad Habitz or Rob Mounsey And The Flying Monkey Orchestra) and sure enough they would have a copy for sale  I must of spent 2 months salary at the going out of business sale on box sets alone.

The Virgin Store in Paris was awesome for this too.




NYC Composer said:


> I used to stay at the Riot at the Hyatt on Sunset. Near Tower, near Spago, great decadent times. Coincidentally, I also lived on the same block as Tower in Noho, NYC for 20 years. Great jazz section, movie scores, etc. Progress sometimes sucks.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 24, 2015)

I agree that Spago was overrated, unless you wanted to impress someone by taking them there


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

Nobody ever orders off of the menu there.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)

And the jazz section in NYC was the very best.
I spent hours there everyday and scored the Porgy and Bess recording with Miles Davis I still have that is signed.

My Solfeggio teacher for a semester was Robert McFerrin, Sr. The don't worry be happy guys dad.
He was Sidney Poitier's vocal overdub in the movie.

In my entire life I never heard such a small man with such a gigantic window/blinds shaking voice.
In those days the teachers could drink alcohol. He didn't even use a glass.

The biggest funeral I ever attended.
All the cats from New York came back home to pay respects.
The best music I ever heard at a funeral too.
The vocalists were too many to even mention.


----------



## NYC Composer (Oct 24, 2015)

We have lived long enough to remember the dinosaurs. My, how they roared.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## mverta (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow. That was the store I rushed to to see my first album in a bin. I felt like a rock star.


----------

